#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  February Member of the Month

## Storm

Well RPA, looks like another month is upon us.  Wait a minute, didn't we have a new month just a month ago?  Funny how those months just sneak up on us.  Well, it is now February and so much to look forward to, Valentines Day is right around the corner with all the sweet yumminess of candy, cards and flowers - a super awesome thing to look forward to, right?

Speaking of super awesome, there is something sweeter than the candy and comes up even before that, that's right, the announcement of our February 
Member of the Month.



Our member first graced RPA in September of 2013 when he made RPA his home.
Make sure you give him a Happy Birthday shout out in April.


He is an Avid marksman, IT nerd, and DnD Player/DM.

Lets talk badges, he has received Annual RPA Awards in 2014, 2015, 2016 and 2017.  
He also has interest in Semi realistic, and fantasy, with a pinch of Sci Fi Genres.

Out MotM is in tech support

so obviously has patience  :~hippie~: 

He received a Baneblade for Christmas, paint is in the future I think.

A few Roleplays you could find him in are
[M] War in the Dirt - Imperials and Persistent World ; Warhammer 40k

Without further wait, let me introduce you to our February Member of the Month


Spoiler: The Envelope Please 





We decided not to have one this month, thank you for reading all the above stuff 



JK  :~hippie~: 



Spoiler: Should I Do The Joke Again 





Nope  our member of the Month is:
Derpnaster

----------


## Undead_Fears

CONGRATS!!!

----------


## Kris



----------


## ｒａｂｂｉｔ

Congrats @Derpnaster;

----------


## InfraredHero

Congratulations, Derpnaster!

----------


## Storm

I say you can never have enough Glitter, and  @Derpnaster

----------


## Derpnaster

Random, but appreciated. Also you people are still awesome.

----------


## bluemoon

Congrats on the win! Now go out and make some noise!

----------


## Tolvo

Congrats Naster.  :^_^:

----------


## MidKnight

Oh ah heh HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!

Uh I mean congratulations!!!

----------


## Merry



----------


## Storm



----------

